# Horrific accident



## Double_choc_lab (4 April 2016)

http://www.equineadvertiser.co.uk/w.../girl-age-9-dies-after-tragic-riding-accident. 

 How terribly sad for all involved. God bless little one


----------



## Tern (4 April 2016)

Saw this! Feel awful for family and rider of horse who kicked out!


----------



## Tobiano (4 April 2016)

Such a dreadful thing to happen.  I have known a couple of horrible accidents with horses kicking a rider but this is the worst.  Poor little girl and her family.  The rider of the other horse must feel terrible too.   Tragic.


----------



## Clannad48 (4 April 2016)

Such sad news, especially with one so young. I got really angry at the Daily Fail coverage, I mean who cares a flying whatsit how much the fees at her school were.

Tragic accident that could happen to anyone.


----------



## 3Beasties (4 April 2016)

Such a tragic accident, how horrific for everyone involved   


I am really quite sickened by the comments I have read on fb surrounding her death, I can only assume they are from hunt sabs, but they are beyond nasty!


----------



## fatpiggy (5 April 2016)

Clannad48 said:



			Such sad news, especially with one so young. I got really angry at the Daily Fail coverage, I mean who cares a flying whatsit how much the fees at her school were.

Tragic accident that could happen to anyone.
		
Click to expand...

A. the DM is obsessed with how much money other people earn/spend
B. the DM is obsessed with the class system (or rather how it perceives it)
C. the DM deliberately stokes up racial, religious, homophobic hatred in order to then report on the resulting public disquiet (if you or I did this we would be arrested)
D. the DM employs "reporters" who are so unskilled that they have to pad out their half-truths with big pictures, and peripheral, only loosely related information such as house prices, school fees, parents' employment etc etc to fill their pages.
E. the DM doesn't employ copy readers who would otherwise spot all the duplication of paragraphs, glaring spelling and grammatical errors.
F. the DM is best used for hanging in squares on a nail in the outside toilet, or wrapping and disposing of filth in the bin.


----------



## fburton (5 April 2016)

How terrible for everyone involved. 

(Agree re Daily Fail and fatpiggy's list.)


----------



## Alec Swan (5 April 2016)

A desperate and tragic situation,  and one which seems to be gleefully worsened by a parasitic section of the media.

I would very much doubt that any of those who were involved with the incident, or witnessed or attended,  will be coping too well,  and our thoughts should be with them and of course,  the child herself.  Desperate.

a.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (5 April 2016)

There are some awful comments on Facebook via various rags ie The Metro.  I cannot express how angry I feel.  Various idiots are spouting forth with their "googled" ill informed knowledge claiming that its cubbing season and the hunt are murdering innocent animals.  Using vile language and political diatribe when a poor child has died - abhorrent.


----------



## chillipup (5 April 2016)

My sincerest condolences to Bonnie's parents, family and friends. What an awful tragedy. RIP little one.


----------



## claracanter (5 April 2016)

This is such a tragic incident and my heart goes out to her family and the rider of the horse that kicked out. Such a freak occurrence as anyone who has horses knows, yet when I heard about it, I expected the antis to be all over it. Shocking.


----------



## EstherYoung (5 April 2016)

I have been gobsmacked at some of the comments on other sites. She was a 9yo kid, for heaven's sake, at a perfectly legal non-fox-murdering family friendly equestrian activity. Absolutely tragic  My heart goes out to everyone involved.


----------



## Lacuna (5 April 2016)

Hate anyone that could try and use this to further their own agenda.

Just found out that the poor girl came from my village. Just round the corner, brought  it home to me again in a whole new way. :-(


----------



## rascal (5 April 2016)

EstherYoung said:



			I have been gobsmacked at some of the comments on other sites. She was a 9yo kid, for heaven's sake, at a perfectly legal non-fox-murdering family friendly equestrian activity. Absolutely tragic  My heart goes out to everyone involved.
		
Click to expand...

This. People who make nasty comments about something like this, really are the lowest of the low. Such a tragic end for a young girl, every parents worst nightmare. Person riding the horse who kicked must be feeling pretty awful.


----------



## MagicMelon (5 April 2016)

Tern said:



			Saw this! Feel awful for family and rider of horse who kicked out! 

Click to expand...

Terribly sad, scary how freak an accident can happen   I agree about the nasty comments, they're vile individuals. I am anti-hunting but this has absolutely nothing to do with what happened.

claracanter - please dont tar all of us "anti's" with the same brush. I am against hunting but I am not a sab and would never support what is being said by a very small minority.


----------



## fatpiggy (6 April 2016)

MagicMelon said:



			Terribly sad, scary how freak an accident can happen   I agree about the nasty comments, they're vile individuals. I am anti-hunting but this has absolutely nothing to do with what happened.

claracanter - please dont tar all of us "anti's" with the same brush. I am against hunting but I am not a sab and would never support what is being said by a very small minority.
		
Click to expand...

I'm an anti as well, and it isn't just because I feel sorry for the prey animal.  However I accept that if other people want to do it, then it is their conscience, not mine.  This accident could just have easily have happened on a fun ride or on a show ground.  Poor little chicky, having fun with her beloved pony and then gone.


----------



## rascal (6 April 2016)

I don't agree with hunting of any animal, but neither do I agree with making nasty, thoughtless comments about the death of an innocent child. She was enjoying a ride on her pony, just as mine used to do when they were little.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 April 2016)

rascal said:



			I don't agree with hunting of any animal, but neither do I agree with making nasty, thoughtless comments about the death of an innocent child. &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

And that,  rascal,  is what separates those of us on this forum,  who though perhaps disagreeing regarding Hunting,  nonetheless retain a sense of decency and humanity.  We gather together to mourn the loss of an innocent child,  no more and no less.

Alec.


----------



## poiuytrewq (7 April 2016)

I'd not class myself as pro or anti hunting. My daughter hunts and absolutely loves it. I cant imagine how horrific this must me for the family and the poor poor guy who's horse kicked her. How would you ever live with that (even though it wasn't his fault)
I read that the police are gathering evidence etc to try and do something about the vile people who made some of the grotesque comments. Lets hope they can actually get somewhere with that. 

RIP Bonnie


----------



## rascal (8 April 2016)

Lets hope something is done about those sad people.


----------

